# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Bolbitis heudelotii



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Bolbitis heudelotii


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

That's lovely Walter!

The few times I've seen it in person, offered for sale, it was a much more rigid looking thing. Is this grown emersed, and then does it transition over to a submerged form?

And if so, how long does that process take in good conditions?

Thanks,
Jane


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

My 1 year old Bolbitis heudelotii


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

putting the image back into this thread. 










Walter


----------

